# Best way to deal with dirty pants/pants in chain (Chain guard?)



## harryhood (Mar 14, 2010)

I usually roll my pants way up so they dont get dirty or caught in the chain, but its gonna be getting cold soon - is there and chain guard or chain ring guard rather that does not look like ****?

Thanks!


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

I use velcro pant leg straps that I got at the LBS.


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sometimes I stuff the leg of my pants into my sock...and I've been known to use a rubber band as well....

Very stylish, in either case.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Since I do not wear socks long enough to use as pant leg restraints, I tried velcro straps first. While they are useful as an extra reflector, I have found them to slide down to my ankle after a few pedal strokes and become rather useless. After some searching, I came across these leg cuffs and have used them for a few years with the desired result. 
http://www.amazon.com/Pant-Cuff-Clips-Bike-Bicycle/dp/B000MM5MSQ


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Mar 15, 2008)

*Where's the Best Place to Get a Chainguard?*

I can't find velcro straps long enough to go around my ankles, and even if I could, it's just another time waster to put them on and take them off, and they're easy to forget or lose. 

I don't particularly care if a chain guard looks like asterisks or not. Where I live, nice looking bikes are prone to getting stolen anyway, so they're not very practical. 

All I'd like to know is at what website is a chain guard available for the best price.


----------



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

I cut the top 8" off of an old wool sock - I put that over my pants. It doesn't look the best, but works well.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

TomBrooklyn said:


> I can't find velcro straps long enough to go around my ankles, and even if I could, it's just another time waster to put them on and take them off, and they're easy to forget or lose.
> 
> I don't particularly care if a chain guard looks like asterisks or not. Where I live, nice looking bikes are prone to getting stolen anyway, so they're not very practical.
> 
> All I'd like to know is at what website is a chain guard available for the best price.


Try Velo Orange, Dutch Bike Bits, or Bike Front. Just remember, many chain guards are not compatible with front derailleurs, and those that are, may limit to fewer teeth on the big ring than you have.


----------

